# Can Sikhs Worship Bhagwan Sri Krishna?



## Kamala

I was chatting with a friend and they said its okay because Sri Guru Granth Sahib  says:
ਮਃ ੨ ॥
मः २ ॥
Mėhlā 2.
Second Mehl:

ਏਕ ਕ੍ਰਿਸਨੰ ਸਰਬ ਦੇਵਾ ਦੇਵ ਦੇਵਾ ਤ ਆਤਮਾ ॥
एक क्रिसनं सरब देवा देव देवा त आतमा ॥
Ėk krisanŉ sarab ḏevā ḏev ḏevā ṯa āṯmā.
The *One Lord Krishna *is the Divine Lord of *all*; He is the Divinity of the individual soul.

ਆਤਮਾ ਬਾਸੁਦੇਵਸ੍ਯ੍ਯਿ ਜੇ ਕੋ ਜਾਣੈ ਭੇਉ ॥
आतमा बासुदेवस्यि जे को जाणै भेउ ॥
Āṯmā bāsḏevsi▫y je ko jāṇai bẖe▫o.
One who understands the mystery of all-pervading Lord;

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਦਾਸੁ ਹੈ ਸੋਈ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਦੇਉ ॥੪॥
नानकु ता का दासु है सोई निरंजन देउ ॥४॥
Nānak ṯā kā ḏās hai so▫ī niranjan ḏe▫o. ||4||
Nanak is a slave to him; he himself is the Immaculate Divine Lord. ||4||


----------



## Ishna

No.  Why would you?


----------



## Ishna

Ang 727

ਤਿਲੰਗ ਬਾਣੀ ਭਗਤਾ ਕੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ
Ŧilang baṇī bẖagṯā kī Kabīr jī
Tilang, The Word Of Devotee Kabeer Jee:
ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
ਬੇਦ ਕਤੇਬ ਇਫਤਰਾ ਭਾਈ ਦਿਲ ਕਾ ਫਿਕਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
Beḏ kaṯeb ifṯarā bẖā▫ī ḏil kā fikar na jā▫e.
The Vedas and the Scriptures are only make-believe, O Siblings of Destiny; they do not relieve the anxiety of the heart.
ਟੁਕੁ ਦਮੁ ਕਰਾਰੀ ਜਉ ਕਰਹੁ ਹਾਜਿਰ ਹਜੂਰਿ ਖੁਦਾਇ ॥੧॥
Tuk ḏam karārī ja▫o karahu hājir hajūr kẖuḏā▫e. ||1||
If you will only center yourself on the Lord, even for just a breath, then you shall see the Lord face-to-face, present before you. ||1||
ਬੰਦੇ ਖੋਜੁ ਦਿਲ ਹਰ ਰੋਜ ਨਾ ਫਿਰੁ ਪਰੇਸਾਨੀ ਮਾਹਿ ॥
Banḏe kẖoj ḏil har roj nā fir paresānī māhi.
O human being, search your own heart every day, and do not wander around in confusion.
ਇਹ ਜੁ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਸਿਹਰੁ ਮੇਲਾ ਦਸਤਗੀਰੀ ਨਾਹਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Ih jo ḏunī▫ā sihar melā ḏasaṯgīrī nāhi. ||1|| rahā▫o.
This world is just a magic-show; no one will be holding your hand. ||1||Pause||
ਦਰੋਗੁ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਖੁਸੀ ਹੋਇ ਬੇਖਬਰ ਬਾਦੁ ਬਕਾਹਿ ॥
Ḏarog paṛ paṛ kẖusī ho▫e bekẖabar bāḏ bakāhi.
Reading and studying falsehood, people are happy; in their ignorance, they speak nonsense.
ਹਕੁ ਸਚੁ ਖਾਲਕੁ ਖਲਕ ਮਿਆਨੇ ਸਿਆਮ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਨਾਹਿ ॥੨॥
Hak sacẖ kẖālak kẖalak mi▫āne si▫ām mūraṯ nāhi. ||2||
The True Creator Lord is diffused into His creation; He is not just the dark-skinned Krishna of legends. ||2||
ਅਸਮਾਨ *ਿਮ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੇ ਲਹੰਗ ਦਰੀਆ ਗੁਸਲ ਕਰਦਨ ਬੂਦ ॥
Asmān mi▫yāne lahang ḏarī▫ā gusal karḏan būḏ.
Through the Tenth Gate, the stream of nectar flows; take your bath in this.
ਕਰਿ ਫਕਰੁ ਦਾਇਮ ਲਾਇ ਚਸਮੇ ਜਹ ਤਹਾ ਮਉਜੂਦੁ ॥੩॥
Kar fakar ḏā▫im lā▫e cẖasme jah ṯahā ma▫ujūḏ. ||3||
Serve the Lord forever; use your eyes, and see Him ever-present everywhere. ||3||
ਅਲਾਹ ਪਾਕੰ ਪਾਕ ਹੈ ਸਕ ਕਰਉ ਜੇ ਦੂਸਰ ਹੋਇ ॥
Alāh pākaŉ pāk hai sak kara▫o je ḏūsar ho▫e.
The Lord is the purest of the pure; only through doubt could there be another.
ਕਬੀਰ ਕਰਮੁ ਕਰੀਮ ਕਾ ਉਹੁ ਕਰੈ ਜਾਨੈ ਸੋਇ ॥੪॥੧॥
Kabīr karam karīm kā uho karai jānai so▫e. ||4||1||
O Kabeer, mercy flows from the Merciful Lord; He alone knows who acts. ||4||1||


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

The EK "KRISHANG" is The Supreme SPIRIT..the CREATOR..the Supreme ATMA which also pervades ALL the devas and devtas...
No way is this "Bhagwan Krishan"   Its Distorting Gurbani to change KRISNANG to KRISHAN !!


----------



## Ishna

Bhai Manmohan Singh Ji has an alternative translation...

ਮਃ ੨ ॥ 

Mėhlā 2. 

2nd Guru. 


ਏਕ ਕ੍ਰਿਸਨੰ ਸਰਬ ਦੇਵਾ ਦੇਵ ਦੇਵਾ ਤ ਆਤਮਾ ॥ 

Ėk krisanŉ sarab ḏevā ḏev ḏevā ṯa āṯmā. 

The One Lord is the God of all gods and he is the soul of their godliness. 


ਆਤਮਾ ਬਾਸੁਦੇਵਸ੍ਯ੍ਯਿ ਜੇ ਕੋ ਜਾਣੈ ਭੇਉ ॥ 

Āṯmā bāsḏevsi▫y je ko jāṇai bẖe▫o. 

If any one knows the mystery of the soul and the Omnipresent Lord, 


ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਦਾਸੁ ਹੈ ਸੋਈ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਦੇਉ ॥੪॥ 

Nānak ṯā kā ḏās hai so▫ī niranjan ḏe▫o. ||4|| 

of him Nanak, is a slave as he himself is the Pure Lord. 


This is a snippet from ang 469, too, by the way.


----------



## Harry Haller

I am curious, I worship the supreme through my actions and thoughts, how exactly would one worship Bhagwan Sri Krishna? What does it involve? could you clarify please how exactly this worship takes place, and what one needs to do?

many thanks


----------



## Ishna

:grinningkaur:

George Harrison - My Sweet Lord HD - YouTube


----------



## Ambarsaria

My understanding is that in teachings from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, there is quite a bit of guidance.

The key aspect is to develop enlightenment and seek/practice the same through actions and activities (see Harry Haller's post above).

Per se "worship" or "blind faith" does not have much (if any) place in teachings of our Guru ji's and others through Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

If you take a more liberal and loose view of worship as in,


being in awe of say all of creation and worship the experience of such
being an expression of respect but not blindly so (but based on understanding of what it is!)
being in love with certain aspects of understanding of all around and be so enchanted (see Ishna ji's post with George Harrison song as an example)
Note the words/names (Krishna, Rama as it is symbolic) have little value in the song, the essence expressed does
Of course this song led to the exploitative Hare Krishna movement with much emphasis on,
 shaven heads, bodis (braided or streak of hair on top of head)
vegetarian kitchens, so called free, where there was expectation of donation, and so on)
Marketing of media, retreats and so on


I stand corrected.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

> harry haller;186288 how exactly would one worship Bhagwan Sri Krishna? What does it involve? could you clarify please how exactly this worship takes place, and what one needs to do?
> 
> many thanks



Harry ji,

Guru Fateh.

It is easy. If you can only find your black book of Gopis from your "other lives".

Mine was left in Brazil. 

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Harry Haller

Tejwant Singh said:


> Harry ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> It is easy. If you can only find your black book of Gopis from your "other lives".
> 
> Mine was left in Brazil.
> 
> Tejwant Singh


 

Hmm I have my book of Gol Goppa recipes, but thats probably about it


----------



## sikh15

From my limited understanding, the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji's verses draw upon ideas, words, concepts, etc. that were prevalent during the times of the human Guru's. So these things would be mostly, if not exclusively, from the Hindu and Muslim religions. I would take a guess that that was so that people could understand the words of the Guru better by having a basis for understanding the words of Gurbani with concepts already in existence.

However, to think that the Gurbani condones the worship of anything other than the one True God of all faiths...That is a misinterpretation of the Gurbani and a misunderstanding of Sikhi in general.

Yes, it is true that some sampradayas of Vaishnavam do view Sri Krishna as the Supreme Godhead. Others view him as an avatar of Sri Vishnu. But Krishna has nothing to do with Sikhi, nor does any other Hindu god/dess.

Please, do correct me on anything I am incorrect about. My last paragraph just sort of trailed off somewhat because I came to a block in my thinking. I do apologize for that. And, please note that I am not bashing Hinduism or Islam or Sri Krishna or any other Hindu deity. I'm just trying to help the OP in my limited context and also get my gears to going in my brain as I learn and apply Sikhi.


----------



## Harry Haller

> From my limited understanding, the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji's verses draw upon ideas, words, concepts, etc. that were prevalent during the times of the human Guru's. So these things would be mostly, if not exclusively, from the Hindu and Muslim religions


 
yes it does, and rejects them


----------



## sikh15

harry haller said:


> yes it does, and rejects them



Indeed. That was an important point I forgot to mention. Thank you, harry haller ji.


----------



## arshdeep88

Just My views
He The SUPREME LORD is not born but Krishna was born to a women named Devaki.
He the SUPREME LORD never dies but Krishna died too and there are many stories describing how he died.One such story is that he had too pay off his last birth karma's eventually which led to his painful death as described by various scholars.So eventually he too couldn't escape death and had to die.

I try reading sometimes randomly from bhagvat geeta which is said to be the teachings of Sri Krishan and must admit there are many good things written in it and  following them one can improve his/her life in his/her way.Yes he can be considered gurus by some people for his beautiful teachings in bhagvat geeta but comparing him and calling him SUPREME GOD himself is somewhat diminishing the status of Krishan.


----------



## spnadmin

It continually floors me when the question of worshiping Sri Krishna or any deity comes up, especially when the question is posed by a member who is not new to the forum and has participated in discussions at SPN for a period of time.

If the question came from someone completely new to this forum I would not be so puzzled. 

The answer is NO. Pure and simple. It is NOT OK for Sikhs to worship Sri Krishan. Is is NOT OK for Sikhs to worship idols and I am not sure how anyone would worship Sri Krishan at all except by worshiping his idol. When the avatar of Krishan is named as "Bhagwan" then the reference is not to the all-pervading wisdom of the Brahman but to an avatar or physical representation and that is NOT OK for Sikhs to worship.

The real puzzle here is why 3 tuks from a shabad are even taken to heart. I am not going to do the homework. Read the entire shabad and figure out that a group who does worship (followers of the vedas) is being addressed by none other than Kabir ji. Then they are being told - Do that, choose to worship Krishan if you will,  but do also understand that there is something greater that is all pervading that claims our devotion. The message is to sangat -- there is a more fundamental way than worship of Krishan to find our divine center. This point is completely understood in the Bani of the Hindu bhagats who were included by Guru Arjan Dev in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. 

Thanks btw to Sikh15 for giving the context in history and in devotional meaning. 

When are we going to post an entire shabad, and then put tuks into context, as a matter of personal discipline? The thread's question truly borders on trolling.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Sikhi is such a simple pragmatic way of life. It does not get into myths, mythological deities, mechanical rituals, parroting some mantras, pilgrimages, dips in holy waters, idol worshipping, derawalas, sants, charlatans. One could go on and on.

All it requires from us is Truthful Living in all aspects.

It is that simple. 

Why reinvent a wheel without spokes! 

It will break under its own weight.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Kamala

KRISHANG? It doesn't even have a g in it, it clearly says Sri Krishna as in the one and only.


----------



## Kamala

Tejwant Singh said:


> Sikhi is such a simple pragmatic way of life. It does not get into myths, mythological deities, mechanical rituals, parroting some mantras, pilgrimages, dips in holy waters, idol worshipping, derawalas, sants, charlatans. One could go on and on.
> 
> All it requires from us is Truthful Living in all aspects.
> 
> It is that simple.
> 
> Why reinvent a wheel without spokes!
> 
> It will break under its own weight.
> 
> Tejwant Singh


I have seen many sants in our Sikh religion, like the popular Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale.
&& also doesn't the Amrit Sarovar have holy water?  
I have also seen worship of weapons in Hazur Sahib I believe.


----------



## spnadmin

Kamala said:


> KRISHANG? It doesn't even have a g in it, it clearly says Sri Krishna as in the one and only.



 Really a night of point-counterpoint truly drains one of energy. Thus, I will write more later.

For now -- if we look at the verses in your original post as the thread start-up, and then look at what you have just posted as quoted, they do not match. Those verses in post #1 do not say "Sri Krishna as the one and only."  So go back and re-read what you wrote. I do presume you do not want me to draw the conclusion that you started this thread to troll and get us all twisted up in our knickers. Thanks.


----------



## spnadmin

If someone would point out to me where Krishan is mispelled as Krishang I will gladly correct it. Sometimes a typo here and there throws a reader here or there for a loop.

I found the post thanks to Gyani ji's reply. It was not a typo but a grammatically correct form. Thanks Gyani ji.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Kamala said:


> I have seen many sants in our Sikh religion, like the popular Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale.
> && also doesn't the Amrit Sarovar have holy water?
> I have also seen worship of weapons in Hazur Sahib I believe.



So, what is your point? Please read what I wrote again, may be a bit slowly this time.

There are many threads here on SPN regarding Sants,Holy water and many more of the kind and it is discussed in details in them why these are not Sikhi concepts. Please go through them and then if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Kamala

Tejwant Singh said:


> So, what is your point? Please read what I wrote again, may be a bit slowly this time.
> 
> There are many threads here on SPN regarding Sants,Holy water and many more of the kind and it is discussed in details in them why these are not Sikhi concepts. Please go through them and then if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tejwant Singh


Sikhi is such a simple pragmatic way of life. It does not get into  myths, mythological *deities*, mechanical *rituals*, parroting some *mantras*,  pilgrimages, *dips in holy waters*, *idol worshipping*, derawalas, *sants*,  charlatans. One could go on and on.


UM, you said it doesn't include that when there clearly are Amrit Dhari people who have been blessed when taking Amrit.  Almost everything you wrote is included in our Sikhi. Now you say "So what?". You clearly do not know fully about this.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Kamala said:


> Sikhi is such a simple pragmatic way of life. It does not get into  myths, mythological *deities*, mechanical *rituals*, parroting some *mantras*,  pilgrimages, *dips in holy waters*, *idol worshipping*, derawalas, *sants*,  charlatans. One could go on and on.
> 
> 
> UM, you said it doesn't include that when there clearly are Amrit Dhari people who have been blessed when taking Amrit.  Almost everything you wrote is included in our Sikhi. Now you say "So what?". You clearly do not know fully about this.




Your religion choice of Sikhi in your profile confuses me with your Hindu Avatar. Are you a Sikh? If you were, then you would know what Amritdhari means and what I talked about holy waters in my post and the difference between the two. It seems you do not know the difference and, one thing more, Sikhi rejects fasting unlike in Hinduism and Islam where it is embraced and is part of the respective dogmas.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Kamala

Tejwant Singh said:


> Your religion choice of Sikhi in your profile confuses me with your Hindu Avatar. Are you a Sikh? If you were, then you would know what Amritdhari means and what I talked about holy waters in my post and the difference between the two. It seems you do not know the difference and, one thing more, Sikhi rejects fasting unlike in Hinduism and Islam where it is embraced and is part of the respective dogmas.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tejwant Singh


I fail to understand what my avatar has to do with anything. I have seen images of Vedic dieties in many Gurudwaras that are in active worship. 

I know what you are talking about holy waters, then again most Gurudwaras have *sarovars *where most Amritdhari Sikhs say "all your sins wash away" etc etc.

& about fasting, you are right about that


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Kamala said:


> I fail to understand what my avatar has to do with anything. I have seen images of Vedic dieties in many Gurudwaras that are in active worship.
> 
> I know what you are talking about holy waters, then again most Gurudwaras have *sarovars *where most Amritdhari Sikhs say "all your sins wash away" etc etc.
> 
> & about fasting, you are right about that



There are many threads here on SPN regarding Sants,Holy water and many more of the kind and it is discussed in details in them why these are not Sikhi concepts. Please go through them and then if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Kamala

Tejwant Singh said:


> There are many threads here on SPN regarding Sants,Holy water and many more of the kind and it is discussed in details in them why these are not Sikhi concepts. Please go through them and then if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tejwant Singh


Alright thanks, but I don't feel like I'm the confused one here.. I am looking to see what you have to say about what I said :whatzpointkudi:


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Kamala said:


> Alright thanks, but I don't feel like I'm the confused one here.. I am looking to see what you have to say about what I said :whatzpointkudi:



What you wrote makes no sense in a Sikhi concept. That is why it is important to make knowledge one's best friend rather than one' worst enemy. It the choice one makes in one's own life.


----------



## Kamala

Tejwant Singh said:


> What you wrote makes no sense in a Sikhi concept. That is why it is important to make knowledge one's best friend rather than one' worst enemy. It the choice one makes in one's own life.


Well, what part doesn't make sense?


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Kamala said:


> Well, what part doesn't make sense?



None of it, sorry to say.:singhsippingcoffee:


----------



## spnadmin

Tejwant Singh said:


> What you wrote makes no sense in a Sikhi concept. That is why it is important to make knowledge one's best friend rather than one' worst enemy. It the choice one makes in one's own life.



Good point Bhai Tejwant ji. Here is another excellent example of why knowledge can be one's best friend.


There is another kamala writing on a Hindu forum, who is also interested in sarovars and quotes Kabir out of context there too.

Mansarovar Lake - Hindu Dharma Forums

On that forum, kamala asks:

"Namaskar; As per Hindu theology, Lake Manasa Sarovar is a personification of purity, and one who drinks water from the lake will go to the Abode of Lord Shiva ji after death. He is believed to be cleansed of all his sins committed over even a hundred lifetimes. -wikipedia Ohh I would LOVE to go visit the Sarovar (Lake), but when I was looking up the destinations I found out Mansarovar Lake and Kailash (Shiva ji's home) is in China :/. As a Sikh I feel I should go visit it also because our Guru jis said that it is a very fortunate destination. I have also heard that Shiva ji goes to the lake as well.

गुरु सरवरु मान सरोवरु है वडभागी पुरख लहंन्हि ॥
Gur sarvar mān sarovar hai vadbẖāgī purakẖ lahaŉniĥ.
The Guru is like the Mansarovar Lake; only the very fortunate beings find Him

मान सरोवरि करि इसनानु ॥
Mān sarovar kar isnān.
Take your cleansing bath in the Mansarovar Lake.

कबीर हीरा बनजिआ मान सरोवर तीर ॥१६१॥
Kabīr hīrā banji▫ā mān sarovar ṯīr. ||161||
The True Guru has given me courage. Kabeer, I have purchased the diamond, on the banks of the Mansarovar Lake. "

The connection between Shiva and the tuk that follows is never made. Maybe I am just worried about technicalities. 

This kamala (on the Hindu forum) says she is a Sikh.  The kamala on the Hindu forum has also taken the verses of Kabir ji out of context and as a result they are misunderstood. Notice that on the Hindu forum the tuks of Kabeer ji are given in the Devanagri script. According to the biij, fortunate beings find Him at the Lake, which is the Man Sarovar. They are not finding him at the Manasa Sarovar, which is a geographical location. Another curious thing --- Kabir ji does not mention the Lake Manasa Sarovar in the last tuk. I know the English translation has taken this to be Mansarovar Lake. However, in Punjabi Kabir ji speaks of Man Sarovar, two words, which is a cleansing bath of the mind and not a place to take a dip.

According to kamala on that other forum, the lake is a fortunate destination. According to Kabir ji, the Guru is like the Lake - i.e.,the Guru is the cleansing water and only the fortunate find Him. 

Then a forum member named “believer’ gives a very humorous reply 

"No need to travel that far. There are lot of lakes in Vancouver. A dip in their waters will cleanse all your sins committed in this Forum " 


Later the “believer” says, "Mansrover is a great Tirth place to visit and it would be a great trip fo anyone who will visit there. This place in right now under China's control, and I bet Chinese authority are allowing the yatra Jatthas."

kamala replies

“Wow! that is good news. " 

I myself don’t know why it would be good news that Lake Manasa Sarovar, or Man Sarovar for that matter, would be under China’s control. At least China is letting pilgrims in. 

On other threads, kamala often begins a comment with the “ha ha” that our kamala also likes to use here at SPN. 

Some interesting comparisons emerging. Yes, knowledge is a very good thing.


----------



## Kamala

Tejwant Singh said:


> None of it, sorry to say.:singhsippingcoffee:


Well most of the things I have said is what I have seen myself with my own eyes at Gurudwaras. Like for example the holy water, I have never meet a person my entire life telling me that the waters are not holy and it isn't a part of Sikhi.. :}: everyone I have asked said it is, and I can almost guarantee if I ask any Granthi if the waters are pavitar and they are meant to be bathed in they would say yes.. :motherlylove:


----------



## Kamala

spnadmin said:


> Good point Bhai Tejwant ji. Here is another excellent example of why knowledge can be one's best friend.
> 
> 
> There is another kamala writing on a Hindu forum, who is also interested in sarovars and quotes Kabir out of context there too.
> 
> Mansarovar Lake - Hindu Dharma Forums
> 
> She asks:
> 
> "Namaskar; As per Hindu theology, Lake Manasa Sarovar is a personification of purity, and one who drinks water from the lake will go to the Abode of Lord Shiva ji after death. He is believed to be cleansed of all his sins committed over even a hundred lifetimes. -wikipedia Ohh I would LOVE to go visit the Sarovar (Lake), but when I was looking up the destinations I found out Mansarovar Lake and Kailash (Shiva ji's home) is in China :/. As a Sikh I feel I should go visit it also because our Guru jis said that it is a very fortunate destination. I have also heard that Shiva ji goes to the lake as well.
> 
> गुरु सरवरु मान सरोवरु है वडभागी पुरख लहंन्हि ॥
> Gur sarvar mān sarovar hai vadbẖāgī purakẖ lahaŉniĥ.
> The Guru is like the Mansarovar Lake; only the very fortunate beings find Him
> 
> मान सरोवरि करि इसनानु ॥
> Mān sarovar kar isnān.
> Take your cleansing bath in the Mansarovar Lake.
> 
> कबीर हीरा बनजिआ मान सरोवर तीर ॥१६१॥
> Kabīr hīrā banji▫ā mān sarovar ṯīr. ||161||
> The True Guru has given me courage. Kabeer, I have purchased the diamond, on the banks of the Mansarovar Lake. "
> 
> This kamala (on the Hindu forum) says she is a Sikh.  The kamala on the Hindu forum has also taken the verses of Kabir ji out of context and as a result they are misunderstood. Notice that on the Hindu forum the tuks of Kabeer ji are given in the Devanagri script. According to the biij, fortunate beings find Him at the Lake, which is the Man Sarovar. Not the Manasa Sarovar, which is a geographical location. Another curious thing --- Kabir ji does not mention the Lake Manasa Sarovar in the last tuk. I know the English translation has taken this to be Mansarovar Lake. However, in Punjabi Kabir ji speaks of speaks of Man Sarovar, two words, which is a cleansing bath of the mind and not a place to take a dip.
> 
> According to kamala on that other forum, the lake is a fortunate destination. According to Kabir ji, the Guru is like the Lake - i.e.,the Guru is the cleansing water and only the fortunate find Him.
> 
> Then a forum member named “believer’ gives a very humorous reply
> 
> "No need to travel that far. There are lot of lakes in Vancouver. A dip in their waters will cleanse all your sins committed in this Forum "
> 
> 
> Later the “believer” says, "Mansrover is a great Tirth place to visit and it would be a great trip fo anyone who will visit there. This place in right now under China's control, and I bet Chinese authority are allowing the yatra Jatthas."
> 
> Kamala replies
> 
> “Wow! that is good news. "
> 
> I myself don’t know why it would be good news that Lake Manasa Sarovar, or Man Sarovar, is under China’s control.
> 
> On other threads, kamala often begins a comment with the “ha ha” that our kamala here also likes to use here at SPN.
> 
> Some interesting comparisons emerging. Yes, knowledge is a very good thing.


I was saying good news about "I bet Chinese authority are *allowing *the yatra Jatthas" not the fact that it it is under chinese authority.

I am sorry you have gotten mistaken lol
&& I often begin my posts with haha because I am just a really happy person  before anything I almost always write haha or l o l.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Spnadmin ji,

Guru Fateh.

You and I know quite well that many people come to SPN and claim nonsensical things about Sikhi as Kamala ji has done in few of her posts. Some even fail to get the hint.

Regards

Tejwant Singh

PS: Great observation btw. Man Sarover is not the same one that some claim is also in Jamaica, Maan.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Kamala said:


> KRISHANG? It doesn't even have a g in it, it clearly says Sri Krishna as in the one and only.



READ the WORD properly in the Language its written.

and additionally the Word EK is the Qualifier for the CREATOR same as in EK-Oangkaar.  Onakaar existed before Guru nanak but He ADDED the QUALIFIER EK to differentiate it. Same goes for "Krishan"....the EK Qualifier differentiates and shows the GURU means DIFFERENT.


----------



## spnadmin

Kamala said:


> I was saying good news about "I bet Chinese authority are *allowing *the yatra Jatthas" not the fact that it it is under chinese authority.
> 
> I am sorry you have gotten mistaken lol
> && I often begin my posts with haha because I am just a really happy person  before anything I almost always write haha or l o l.



...or you are out to cause confusion. You are so silent about the rest of it.  :grinningkudi:

If you like, I can send you a link to the gurugranthsahib academy where several times a year they offer an online course on Kabir's bani. They may be able to clear things up for you.


----------



## Kamala

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> READ the WORD properly in the Language its written.
> 
> and additionally the Word EK is the Qualifier for the CREATOR same as in EK-Oangkaar.  Onakaar existed before Guru nanak but He ADDED the QUALIFIER EK to differentiate it. Same goes for "Krishan"....the EK Qualifier differentiates and shows the GURU means DIFFERENT.


So Krishang is another word for God? Still seems like the dialogue is about Krishna or the site wouldn't write that :a27:


----------



## Kamala

spnadmin said:


> ...or you are out to cause confusion. You are so silent about the rest of it.  :grinningkudi:
> 
> If you like, I can send you a link to the gurugranthsahib academy where several times a year they offer an online course on Kabir's bani. They may be able to clear things up for you.


LOL! Haha sorry again.
Sure


----------



## spnadmin

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> READ the WORD properly in the Language its written.
> 
> and additionally the Word EK is the Qualifier for the CREATOR same as in EK-Oangkaar.  Onakaar existed before Guru nanak but He ADDED the QUALIFIER EK to differentiate it. Same goes for "Krishan"....the EK Qualifier differentiates and shows the GURU means DIFFERENT.



Yeh! I checked. It is "krishan" in both Gurmukhi (for Punjabi) and in Devanagri (Sanskrit, I checked to be sure). And the "ng" comes in as a grammatical shift.

There will be a lot of clearing of doubts ahead of us on this thread. :interestedkudi:


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Perfect Kalam by Bulleh Shah sung by  Abida Parveen about *taking dips in holy waters* and hiding in the woods:

bulleh shah's kalam - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Tejwant Singh said:


> Harry ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> It is easy. If you can only find your black book of Gopis from your "other lives".
> 
> Mine was left in Brazil.
> 
> Tejwant Singh



Tejwant Ji...Your LBB Little Black book must have been found by soemone...thats why BRAZIL is being hit by massive "unrest". You should have been more careful with your LBB...he he


----------



## Harry Haller

I have said it before, and I will say it again, We need people like this. 

There are plenty clever people out there trying to change our religion, to distort our history, to confuse us, divide us, and they use very clever and devious ways to do this, their arguments are very good, very researched, and they have some success. 

People like my dear Bhen have sucked all this up in an innocence, they stand as a beacon to all as to how not to practice Sikhism, and it is so obvious, so clear, it can only make people think twice. Arguing with someone like this is like shooting fish in a barrel, it is very unsporting, the more people like this exist, the more those that interact with them will start asking questions and looking for the real truth, as no one in their right mind would believe some of the child like concepts and explanations. These people are a gift from God!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Kamala said:


> So Krishang is another word for God? Still seems like the dialogue is about Krishna or the site wouldn't write that :a27:




WHY wouldnt the site or any other write or not write anything ?? Is mere writing itself proof of something ?? The Internet is full of all kinds of sites saying all sorts of things..only the GULLIBLE swallow every hook line and sinker with the dead worm.... Not meant as offensive but ask the friednly "Granthi/or the people you meet in gurdwara who say the things you wrote what the word "Kamala" means in Punjabi. I am sure You will be surprised but you wont AGREE that its meaning applies to you.


----------



## linzer

_what the word "Kamala" means in Punjabi. _

Gyani ji, you made my day!
I've read this persons posts and wondered are they trolling or what?
I think this confirms it.
By the way "Kamala" nice choice of user name.


----------



## spnadmin

There is not much more to add to the thread topic. Something there is to say about trollishness. Kamala posts on several forums, asking the same off-planet questions. That was the way a noose could be tossed. In fact yesterday morning I had wondered whether it was about time for Kamala to resurface as she (if it is a she) had not been around for a while. The troll's pattern is: cycles of off-planet posting and membership on many forums. 

The troll will: ask a question that has been asked and answered many times; ask it after the dust seems to be settled for a while and the issue seems resolved; ask it so you can watch the forum snap to attention and watch members run to the fray. The troll will keep up a steady pattern of irrelevant banter to everything the debaters say. Several posters have to be involved in order to distract a troll from several directions.

The best strategy: Appear to take the troll seriously during a limited period of banter, much as one poster on this thread could be seen to "toy" with the troll. This almost always leads to the troll replying after every post, and that gets the troll out into the open. Once the troll treads fairly deeply into the mire he has created, that's when to pull him in.  Play the ego and spring the trap. There can be some and trollish whining and bitter complaints, or the troll will laugh the night off. The non-troll - someone who is utterly sincere about his or her point of view - has a completely different way of responding.  

Also trolls like SMS speak.

"All the time the hunter is hunted by his prey"​ mayB Mai ji knoz the R & R toon dis comz from bcuz I cant remembr. But dat's duh gig.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Tejwant Ji...Your LBB Little Black book must have been found by soemone...thats why BRAZIL is being hit by massive "unrest". You should have been more careful with your LBB...he he



LOL.

You must be right but also unfair why the good people of Brasil should pay for my black book of gopis.

That was a good one as usual.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## findingmyway

Kamala said:


> I fail to understand what my avatar has to do with anything. I have seen images of Vedic dieties in many Gurudwaras that are in active worship.
> 
> I know what you are talking about holy waters, then again most Gurudwaras have *sarovars *where most Amritdhari Sikhs say "all your sins wash away" etc etc.
> 
> & about fasting, you are right about that


Sikhi should be understand as per the teachings of SGGS, not as per what people do. We are all flawed!


----------



## Ambarsaria

Fellow spners critical of Kamala ji I share some of your comments but I want to make some observations from what I have observed in previous interactions with Kamala ji.

I was direct/harsh at times till I was quite directly reminded by someone who knew about her a little more than me that she is a younger person.  Being so she is very well articulated.  Whether we like what she says or conjectures is a different matter.  We need to encourage specific and clear responses to bring out the confusion in terms of what is posted and what we understand.

Let us note some of the following specific to the poster,


There were post(s) and even in adherence one time when Kamala ji indicated to be Hindu-Sikh
There was a dialog that this may not be a validly so in detail, while superficially and in some aspects, there may be commonalities
Which parts of any religion have with every other religion whether it be beliefs, morality, conduct or even some practices

In this thread perhaps we have all learnt something through posting
From this thread perhaps others not members or just readers may have picked up something
The number of Sikhs who associate with Hinduism practices is very large
People partake in friends or neighbours who may be non-Sikh occasions and events
Perhaps this thread will encourage for some of these to keep the "devil in the detail" aspects of such participation in mind

The simplest answer in Sikhism to questions of God/creator is that one cannot be defined being infinite and us limited.  So Krishna is not God nor is Guru Nanak Dev ji.  Our Guru ji vehemently tried to ensure that they were not treated so but as like part of one just like everyone else.

One can actually even the most basic of descriptions for creator as a litmus test.  That litmus test can come from mool mantar.

Let us review,



> *ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥*
> 
> *ArQ:- *Akwl purK ie`k hY, ijs dw nwm 'hoNd vwlw' hY jo isRStI dw rcnhwr hY, jo sB ivc ivAwpk hY, BY qoN rihq hY, vYr-rihq hY, ijs dw srUp kwl qoN pry hY, (Bwv, ijs dw srIr nws-rihq hY), jo jUnW ivc nhIN AwauNdw, ijs dw pRkwS Awpxy Awp qoN hoieAw hY Aqy jo siqgurU dI ikrpw nwl imldw hY[
> 
> God/creator is one and is known as the eternal being, is the creator of all, present everywhere, without fear, without animosity, is timeless, is not guided by life cycles, is a self creation and is realized through its own (God/creator) blessing.


So for generally understood characteristics of Krishna against this test,

*Basic God/creator above as in Sikhism vs Krishna*



> *Krishna*
> 
> 
> is one and is known as the eternal being,
> 
> NO
> 
> 
> is the creator of all
> No
> 
> present everywhere
> NO
> 
> without fear
> NO
> 
> without animosity
> NO
> 
> is timeless
> NO
> 
> is not  guided by life cycles
> NO
> 
> is a self creation and is realized through its  own blessing
> NO


So for Kamala ji's original question, Krishna as understood commonly has little to do with Bhagwan/God/creator as in Sikhism and worship of such is totally irrelevant.

Separately in spirit of mutual learning, let us reflect if our responses would have the same tone had the poster asked,



> *Can Sikhs worship Bhagwan Sri **Guru Nanak Dev ji**?*


Knowing more may start with someone worshiping Krishna but if they really are a learner (Sikh) they may move on beyond the starting point.  Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji read and understood in proper context would be of greatest benefit in such circumstances.

Just some observations and I always stand corrected.

Sat Sri Akal. 

*PS:  *"Kamala" male gendered does mean someone as fool/mad/idiot.

But in the general use of the word as a very common Indian name for females, as in "Kamala ji", I believe it stands as if like the Lotus flower.  Much purity, beauty, untainted by anything and so forth.


----------



## Harry Haller

Ambarsaria said:


> Fellow spners critical of Kamala ji I share some of your comments but I want to make some observations from what I have observed in previous interactions with Kamala ji.
> 
> I was direct/harsh at times till I was quite directly reminded by someone who knew about her a little more than me that she is a younger person. Being so she is very well articulated. Whether we like what she says or conjectures is a different matter. We need to encourage specific and clear responses to bring out the confusion in terms of what is posted and what we understand.
> 
> Let us note some of the following specific to the poster,
> 
> 
> There were post(s) and even in adherence one time when Kamala ji indicated to be Hindu-Sikh
> There was a dialog that this may not be a validly so in detail, while superficially and in some aspects, there may be commonalities
> Which parts of any religion have with every other religion whether it be beliefs, morality, conduct or even some practices
> 
> In this thread perhaps we have all learnt something through posting
> From this thread perhaps others not members or just readers may have picked up something
> The number of Sikhs who associate with Hinduism practices is very large
> People partake in friends or neighbours who may be non-Sikh occasions and events
> Perhaps this thread will encourage for some of these to keep the "devil in the detail" aspects of such participation in mind
> 
> The simplest answer in Sikhism to questions of God/creator is that one cannot be defined being infinite and us limited. So Krishna is not God nor is Guru Nanak Dev ji. Our Guru ji vehemently tried to ensure that they were not treated so but as like part of one just like everyone else.
> 
> Let us reflect if our responses would have the same tone had the poster asked,
> 
> 
> Knowing more may start with someone worshiping Krishna but if they really are a learner (Sikh) they may move on beyond the starting point. Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji read and understood in proper context would be of greatest benefit in such circumstances.
> 
> Just some observations and I always stand corrected.
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.
> 
> *PS: *"Kamala" male gendered does mean someone as mad/idiot.
> 
> But in the general use of the word as a very common Indian name for females, as in "Kamala ji", I believe it stands as if like the Lotus flower. Much purity, beauty, untainted by anything and so forth.


 
he's right you know.......


----------



## spnadmin

Ambasaria ji

I take your criticism as very sincere. And your compassion and kindliness is something that I wish to emulate. However, I am not questioning the validity of Hindu beliefs or the enthusiasm of a young person who is trying sincerely to reconcile Vedic thought with Sikh philosophy. Rather, I protest the absence of sincerity. 

My reaction to the idea of Bhagwan Guru Nanak Dev? That is a deep question. It is not the question that was asked. 

However, there are several issues that have pointed me in the direction I took. Not to repeat all of my comments throughout the thread. Young people have to access their beliefs and faith in personal and infinite ways. And we should be here to respect that and help them move forward. However, in the case of this thread there were too many examples of "playing around" with the impressions of SPN members. This was transparent. The first thing that caught my eye when I read the thread was the use of "Bhagwan" in the title. "Bhagwan" Sri Krishna. What is that about? Why the use of the word "Can" instead of "May." I preceived too much cleverness in the way the OP was constructed. The kind of cleverness that suggested a set-up. Again, I don't want to rehash my remarks. The more I probed the more certain I was that the desire to learn was not even an issue, but the desire to tangle posters up in their own dialog was. My reaction was mild compared to the reactions of others who believed the thread was and I quote "planned subterfuge." Kamala ji has been reading, posting and discussing here for more than a year on threads that examine the fallacy of injecting vedic thinking into the practice of Sikhi... plenty of opportunities to reflect. That is not to say that after reading and discussing a person can decide they will stick to a particular point of view. Anyone is free to do that. What is distressing? After many discussions and exchanges have taken place, a Hindu/Sikh subject is re-opened without any sign of reflection whatsoever. I was not around for almost a year when an avalanche of pseudo-Hindu rhetoric about Hindu/Sikhism hit this forum. It was not intelligent Hindu theory and philosophy, and as Sikh philosophy it was even worse. Asking about "Bhagwan" Sri Krishna is skimpy Hindu thinking. A person doesn't add "Bhagwan" without first describing the meaning he/she intends. Asking if Sikhs "Can" worship the "bhagwan" is worse. At some point people have to grow up and stop trying to stun us with their nimble minds. A misleading record has to be set straight, or the forum will be filled with junk.


----------



## Harry Haller

spnadmin said:


> Ambasaria ji
> 
> I take your criticism as very sincere. And your compassion and kindliness is something that I wish to emulate. However, I am not questioning the validity of Hindu beliefs or the enthusiasm of a young person who is trying sincerely to reconcile Vedic thought with Sikh philosophy. Rather, I protest the absence of sincerity.
> 
> My reaction to the idea of Bhagwan Guru Nanak Dev? That is a deep question. It is not the question that was asked.
> 
> However, there are several issues that have pointed me in the direction I took. Not to repeat all of my comments throughout the thread. Young people have to access their beliefs and faith in personal and infinite ways. And we should be here to respect that and help them move forward. However, in the case of this thread there were too many examples of "playing around" with the impressions of SPN members. This was transparent. The first thing that caught my eye when I read the thread was the use of "Bhagwan" in the title. "Bhagwan" Sri Krishna. What is that about? Why the use of the word "Can" instead of "May." I preceived too much cleverness in the way the OP was constructed. The kind of cleverness that suggested a set-up. Again, I don't want to rehash my remarks. The more I probed the more certain I was that the desire to learn was not even an issue, but the desire to tangle posters up in their own dialog was. My reaction was mild compared to the reactions of others who believed the thread was and I quote "planned subterfuge." Kamala ji has been reading, posting and discussing here for more than a year on threads that examine the fallacy of injecting vedic thinking into the practice of Sikhi... plenty of opportunities to reflect. That is not to say that after reading and discussing a person can decide they will stick to a particular point of view. Anyone is free to do that. What is distressing? After many discussions and exchanges have taken place, a Hindu/Sikh subject is re-opened without any sign of reflection whatsoever. I was not around for almost a year when an avalanche of pseudo-Hindu rhetoric about Hindu/Sikhism hit this forum. It was not intelligent Hindu theory and philosophy, and as Sikh philosophy it was even worse. Asking about "Bhagwan" Sri Krishna is skimpy Hindu thinking. A person doesn't add "Bhagwan" without first describing the meaning he/she intends. Asking if Sikhs "Can" worship the "bhagwan" is worse. At some point people have to grow up and stop trying to stun us with their nimble minds. A misleading record has to be set straight, or the forum will be filled with junk.


 
She's right you know.....

What I really wish to know is just young are we talking about here, 8? 11? 24?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

spnadmin said:


> There is not much more to add to the thread topic. Something there is to say about trollishness. Kamala posts on several forums, asking the same off-planet questions. That was the way a noose could be tossed. In fact yesterday morning I had wondered whether it was about time for Kamala to resurface as she (if it is a she) had not been around for a while. The troll's pattern is: cycles of off-planet posting and membership on many forums.
> 
> The troll will: ask a question that has been asked and answered many times; ask it after the dust seems to be settled for a while and the issue seems resolved; ask it so you can watch the forum snap to attention and watch members run to the fray. The troll will keep up a steady pattern of irrelevant banter to everything the debaters say. Several posters have to be involved in order to distract a troll from several directions.
> 
> The best strategy: Appear to take the troll seriously during a limited period of banter, much as one poster on this thread could be seen to "toy" with the troll. This almost always leads to the troll replying after every post, and that gets the troll out into the open. Once the troll treads fairly deeply into the mire he has created, that's when to pull him in.  Play the ego and spring the trap. There can be some and trollish whining and bitter complaints, or the troll will laugh the night off. The non-troll - someone who is utterly sincere about his or her point of view - has a completely different way of responding.
> 
> Also trolls like SMS speak.
> 
> "All the time the hunter is hunted by his prey"​ mayB Mai ji knoz the R & R toon dis comz from bcuz I cant remembr. But dat's duh gig.




lOL..SPNADMIN JI..WE MUST  be thinking "alike"...I was wondering where Kamala was when the question about Bhagat singh's *absence* came up a few days ago.....and Lo and Behold up popped Kamala ji...right on cue !!
wow...


----------



## Harry Haller

So your saying that the Ghost at the funfair is really old man McGyver?

Yes! and I would have got away with it too if it hadnt been for you darn kids


----------



## linzer

I as well have been wondering lately when "Kamala" would pop up again . Now what is most telling is her/his absence .


----------



## Amahajan

This is what is written about Sri Krishna in Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji:


> Blessed blessed is the flute played by the Lord.
> Blessed blessed is the sheep from whose wool is the blanket of Sri Krishna made.
> Blessed blessed is the blanket worn by Sri Krishna.
> Blessed blessed are you mother Devaki in whose home has descended the husband of goddess of fortune.
> Blessed blessed are the forests of Vrindavan where the Supreme Lord plays.


Here is the next:


> Know that through Krishna, the Lord Hari Hari, the dance of creation dances.
> First of all, there was only the Primal Being.
> From that Primal Being, Maya was produced.
> All that is, is His.
> In this Garden of the Lord Hari, we all dance, like water in the pots of the Persian wheel.
> The gopis dance and men dance.
> There is no other than the Lord.
> Don't dispute this,
> And don't doubt this.
> Keshav says, ""This creation and I are one and the same.""


Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji -: Ang : 693 -: ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ :- SearchGurbani.com
Next:


> The one lord Krishna is the Lord of all and is the divinity of the soul of all.


Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji -: Ang : 469 -: ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ :- SearchGurbani.com
Next:


> All around there are sweet basil plants ( aas paas ghan tulsi ka birwa), the Lord sings beautifully in the centre.
> Seeing his form, the cowherd girl is enchanted and she says, dont leave me to come and go.
> Your feet are attached to my mind, o archer of the universe. Only fortunate people get these.
> You are the Lord of the universe. You are the archer of the universe.
> My name is Kabeer.


Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji -: Ang : 338 -: ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ :- SearchGurbani.com
Next:


> Achhuta Para Brahma Parmeshwar antaryami Madhusudana Damodar Swami rishikesh govardhan dhari murli manohar hari ranga mohan madhav krishn murari jagadishwar hari jio asur sanghare ….


You can read these here:
Ang 1082 of Guru Granth Sahib Ji - SikhiToTheMax
Dont focus on the translation there. It seems they have done it blindly.
Next:


> Mann tann base rahe Gopal.
> Deen bandhu bhagat vashshal sda sda kripal.


Here are more references:
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji -: Ang : 988 -: ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ :- SearchGurbani.com
These are just a fraction of the praises of the Lord of the Universe mentioned in Sri Guru Granth Sahib.
This is also written in sggs about him.
Beware of false translations. Beware of those who will say that this is not the Krishna of Gokul. Any sane person and even a true devotee will also say that these are references to him. Now, they will say that Vaheguru or akal purakh is the one who is named so. This is what is said here. There is no conflict.
Vaheguru itself signifies:
Vishnu
Hari
Gobind
Ram
Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji contains baani of Sri Jaidev ji, Sri Namdev ji, Sri Ravidas ji and many more Vaishnav saints who knew Lord Krishna to be Supreme.
Bhai Gurdas ji in his vaaran states that Sri Vyas Dev was satisfied after compiling Srimad Bhagvatam which contains biography of Sri Krishna. This is the beauty of Bhakti.
So no doubts.

But, do consult Sikh brothers as they know better!

Moreover the mool mantra matches with the description of Govind, Krishna given in the first Verse of Brahma Samhita! 

So, it can be that Sri Krishna is ParaBrahma!
Vaheguru ji.
Hare Krishna.


----------



## swarn bains

Krishan jee was a prophet. So was guru Nanak. sikh religion worships the guru (power of guru) and God. Sikh religion does not worship any individual including Nanak or Krishan. They admire the performance and writing of prophets and saints and take lesson from the writing but do nto worship any individual


----------



## Amahajan

Tejwant Singh said:


> LOL.
> 
> You must be right but also unfair why the good people of Brasil should pay for my black book of gopis.
> 
> That was a good one as usual.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tejwant Singh



Here I have read people using " Black book of gopis". Grow up guys!
Guru ji refered to " Geeta Govinda" the composition of bhagat Jaidev ji. Guru Sahib said that Jaidev ji after throwing out his ego( or pride or so) was able to glorify govind the master of all. This composition is actually about the love between Srimati Radhika Rani and Sri Krishna.

But there is not at all your fault. People like you are filled with false ego. They try to attack others devotion. And in the process they are themselves offending their spiritual knowledge. This knowledge of love between gopis and Krishna is so confidential and now a days various cartoons and TV shows make them available to people like you! Instead of relishing the nectar, smeared with lust, these people try to degrade the lord of universes. But, Sri Krishna does not feel even a little about this. He has set the laws of nature which will surely give the fruit of your actions !
Vaheguru ji!
Hare Krishna.

Please explain a little more about this " Black book of gopis".


----------

